# Liberal Baptist vs. Southern Baptist



## Average Joey (Aug 24, 2005)

The liberal Baptist says,"There is no hell."

The southern Baptist says,"THE HELL THERE AIN`T!"


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## bond-servant (Aug 24, 2005)

cute


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 25, 2005)

I think at my church growing up (SBC) one would get scolded for saying "hell," so I'm not sure how universally accurate this is.


----------

